# RTRC conduit



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not familiar with RTRC conduit. What does it look like and when would you use it? How much is it compared to emt or pvc pipe? Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Elephante said:


> I'm not familiar with RTRC conduit. What does it look like and when would you use it? How much is it compared to emt or pvc pipe? Thanks


Well let's look at the definition.

355.2 Definition.
Reinforced Thermosetting Resin Conduit (RTRC). A
rigid nonmetallic conduit of circular cross section, with
integral or associated couplings, connectors, and fittings for
the installation of electrical conductors and cables.

II. Installation
355.10 Uses Permitted. The use of RTRC shall be permitted
in accordance with 355.10(A) through (I).
_*(A) Concealed.*_ RTRC shall be permitted in walls, floors,
and ceilings.
*(B) Corrosive Influences.* RTRC shall be permitted in locations
subject to severe corrosive influences as covered in
300.6 and where subject to chemicals for which the materials
are specifically approved.
_*(C) Cinders.*_ RTRC shall be permitted in cinder fill.

*(D) Wet Locations. *RTRC shall be permitted in portions
of dairies, laundries, canneries, or other wet locations, and
in locations where walls are frequently washed, the entire
conduit system, including boxes and fittings used therewith,
shall be installed and equipped so as to prevent water from
entering the conduit. All supports, bolts, straps, screws, and
so forth, shall be of corrosion-resistant materials or be protected
against corrosion by approved corrosion-resistant
materials.*
(E) Dry and Damp Locations.* RTRC shall be permitted
for use in dry and damp locations not prohibited by 355.12.
(F) Exposed. RTRC shall be permitted for exposed work if
identified for such use.

Informational Note: RTRC, Type XW, is identified for
areas of physical damage.
*
(G) Underground Installations.* For underground installations,
see 300.5 and 300.50.

*(H) Support of Conduit Bodies.* RTRC shall be permitted
to support nonmetallic conduit bodies not larger than the
largest trade size of an entering raceway. These conduit
bodies shall not support luminaires or other equipment and
shall not contain devices other than splicing devices as
permitted by 110.14(B) and 314.16(C)(2).

*(I) Insulation Temperature Limitations.* Conductors or
cables rated at a temperature higher than the listed temperature
rating of RTRC conduit shall be permitted to be installed
in RTRC conduit, if the conductors or cables are not
operated at a temperature higher than the listed temperature
rating of the RTRC conduit.

*355.12 Uses Not Permitted.* RTRC shall not be used under
the following conditions.
(A) Hazardous (Classified) Locations.
(1) In any hazardous (classified) location, except as permitted
by other articles in this Code
(2) In Class I, Division 2 locations, except as permitted in
501.10(B)(3)
(B) Support of Luminaires. For the support of luminaires
or other equipment not described in 355.10(H).
(C) Physical Damage. Where subject to physical damage
unless identified for such use.
(D) Ambient Temperatures. Where subject to ambient
temperatures in excess of 50°C (122°F) unless listed
otherwise.
(E) Theaters and Similar Locations. In theaters and similar
locations, except as provided in 518.4 and 520.5.


This seems to be the only picture of the stuff I could find..



*New Article: Article 355 Reinforced
Thermosetting Resin Conduit: Type RTRC*








Figure 6. Reinforced thermosetting resin conduit: Type RTRC

Requirements for reinforced thermosetting resin conduit: Type RTRC have been included in the Code as Article 355. In NEC-2002, Article 352, Rigid Nonmetallic Conduit (RNC), included PVC, RTRC, and HDPE products. However, for NEC-2005, High Density Polyethylene Conduit: Type HDPE was separated from these other conduit types and located in new Article 353. This action left two very dissimilar products grouped together as rigid nonmetallic conduit under Article 352, and technically eliminated HDPE as an acceptable wiring method in all applications where rigid nonmetallic conduit was specified. The separation of PVC and RTRC conduit and the change in title to Article 352 and new definition of Rigid Polyvinyl Chloride Conduit in Article 352 are specific to PVC conduit and fittings. Types HDPE and RTRC are covered under separate articles, correcting this situation by better defining the installation and construction specifications for each nonmetallic conduit type. The new Article 355 includes three parts as follows: Part I General, Part II Installation, Part III Construction Specifications (see figure 6)


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of using that for a service job I'm doing. Picture on the side of somebody's house. Probably would look nice on The Munsters Mansion.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Elephante said:


> I'm thinking of using that for a service job I'm doing. Picture on the side of somebody's house. Probably would look nice on The Munsters Mansion.


:laughing:

Yeah it would..:laughing:

Maybe some else has some pictures of that stuff..:thumbup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The common name for RTRC conduit is fiberglass conduit.


----------



## HIVOLT (Nov 17, 2009)

Champion Fibreglass is the manufacturer


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's expensive and will look like an industrial piece of crap on the side of a house.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Elephante said:


> I'm not familiar with RTRC conduit. What does it look like and when would you use it? How much is it compared to emt or pvc pipe? Thanks


We use it on a lot of bridge/pier work


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

NJWVUGrad said:


> We use it on a lot of bridge/pier work


Why can't you just use PVC instead?


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Elephante said:


> Why can't you just use PVC instead?


IMHO it has the good points of fiberglass....flexible but strong, good rigidity to avoid dents, but not as brittle as PVC in cold weather, so it won't be as likely to shatter or crack.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> It's expensive and will look like an industrial piece of crap on the side of a house.


Yup that. Won't look good at all on a house..:laughing:


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Elephante said:


> Why can't you just use PVC instead?


All of the above

Also, Lower cooefficient of expansion as well


----------



## Horseonaboat (Nov 10, 2013)

_*



(A) Concealed. RTRC shall be permitted in walls, floors,and ceilings.

Click to expand...

*_Would this be good inside residential? Any limitations if run into insulated wall cavities?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Could you paint it to look like a large vine?


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

This is what it looks like, I am currently using it for underground duct banks, its a pretty simple installation you just have to follow manufacturer direction and use their epoxy glue to joint them together.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> It's expensive and will look like an industrial piece of crap on the side of a house.


I agree 100%, we placed an order with champion and our estimated delivery time is 6 weeks since most distributors do not carry Fiberglass conduits.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

We used it for our runs to a Substation in NYC


----------



## ericmayham (2 mo ago)

We rep Atkore's FRE fiberglass conduit. Their standard wall elbows can come with PVC couplings factory installed for use with PVC in place of RGC/IMC elbows. It has the same burn through rating as GRC/IMC with lower friction. FRE also make an extra heavy wall that can stop a .357 magnum round. All the benefits or RGC except much lighter and flexible.


----------

